# How to get Goo Gone off wood?



## groland (Jan 21, 2009)

I put Goo Gone on Red Oak to soak off the price code tag on some Home Depot lumber. Now, the wood is soaked with Goo Gone and, since it is mineral spirits, glue won't stick to it. Even if I wait until it seems dry, I am worried the glue won't adhere properly.
Any way I can get that oily Goo Gone residue out of my lumber?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I would try soap and warm water, or acetone followed by alcohol.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I agree with Rick … and next time use a card scraper!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I just start with mineral spirits. Works like a champ.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I would have used the dreaded belt sander to remove the tag…..... I'd still use it even now…... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Now, the wood is soaked with Goo Gone and, since it is mineral spirits, glue won't stick to it.


Not mineral spirits… according to the MSDS, it's mostly kerosene (CAS #64742-47-8) with a touch of limonene and orange extract.

Mineral spirits would have been my first choice as well… but Acetone will probably be best now to remove and dry out the kerosene.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Ouch! The red oak at the HD here is asking about $7.50/bf.

I believe Goo Gone has some nonvolatile oils in it besides anything like mineral spirits. The MS will evaporate but it'll take some time of the other oils to go away. I'd try wiping with alcohol/laquer thinner/acetone to clean the oils out.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Another vote for acetone here.


----------



## james88 (Aug 19, 2017)

soap and warm water


----------

